# Need help want to home brew



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 11, 2012)

I am on my way in beginning a new quest of home brewing.  I really need some help and if some one could pm who is willing to mentor me I would greatly appreciate it!!!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 14, 2012)

I appreciate all who responded!!!  

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2012)

There is a lengthy homebrew thread. Its a sticky.
Everything you could want to know has already been asked 20 times in that thread.
Also you could post there and likely get a quicker response.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> There is a lengthy homebrew thread. Its a sticky.
> Everything you could want to know has already been asked 20 times in that thread.
> Also you could post there and likely get a quicker response.



I appreciate branded. You guys know how grateful I am and all the hard work everyone puts in to helping the newer folks learn. Thank you all. Branded I sent you a pm. 

Why argue in a cyber world, just get over it and laugh. 
Chris


----------



## FordFan (Feb 15, 2012)

good luck bud.  start with test enanthane. try 20-30ml at first so you're not wasting your goods.

let us know if we can help


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 16, 2012)

FordFan said:


> good luck bud.  start with test enanthane. try 20-30ml at first so you're not wasting your goods.
> 
> let us know if we can help



Thanks guys. I will follow everyone's advice. One body and money doesn't grow on trees. Lol.  

Why argue in a cyber world, just get over it and laugh. 
Chris


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, read that homebrew thread in this forum...it's the "bible" on homebrewing


----------

